# My ELF haul



## Fataliya (Sep 27, 2009)

They had a coupon for 75% off the mineral line. Of course, it's maxed at a $100 off, but hey, that's good for me! I also got some of the new studio line stuff.

The complexion corrector and bronzer in the background, foreground is the shimmer palette and the one that changes the eyeshadow colors.







One of every mineral shadow they have,  on the left are 3 of the e/s primers, a sheer mineral booster (like mineral veil), and a shimmer mineral powder that's really pretty, and behind that, one of each color of the mineral liners. Which are WONDERFUL, and soft and blendable, and HEAVENLY.






Their new studio 2-n-1 tube glosses






One of every studio line shadow they have, plus a crap load of mineral lipsticks (they're wonderful), the 3 mineral lipliners, and one of each of the mineral glosses. The glosses rock, also.






I don't know why the pictures came out so crappy looking. But I really like the ELF stuff. The mineral stuff is surprisingly good, and I've always liked the studio stuff.


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 27, 2009)

yummy haul! How to u like the studio shadows abd glosses? are they as sticky as the regular line?
I freaking love E.L.F Studio, enjoy!


----------



## bethanie (Sep 27, 2009)

Great haul, are the mineral eyeshadows good?


----------



## MamaMAC (Sep 27, 2009)

nice haul


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 27, 2009)

Great haul!!!


----------



## Fataliya (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_yummy haul! How to u like the studio shadows abd glosses? are they as sticky as the regular line?
I freaking love E.L.F Studio, enjoy!_

 
I haven't used the studio glosses yet, only the mineral ones. I love the mineral ones, though, lol.


----------



## Fataliya (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bethanie* 

 
_Great haul, are the mineral eyeshadows good?_

 
I like the mineral shadows, but you have to definitely use a primer, or they'll kind of wash out. But I always use a primer all over, and chapstick also on my lid, so I've had no problems with them.

I got a mineral blush too, but forgot to add that, lol. It's really pretty. I think it's called Bliss.


----------



## candaces (Sep 28, 2009)

wow! nice haul!!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice! I want to order from them so bad but shipping is $15 to Canada! Hope you post swatches!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome haul


----------



## gemmel06 (Oct 1, 2009)

nice haul girlie.  I really have to try some stuff from elf I am only hearing great things about it.


----------



## sdfw (Oct 4, 2009)

wow...that is an awesome haul.  enjoy your goodies!


----------



## ashley_9352 (Oct 10, 2009)

Don't you just love how you can get soo much from ELF and not spend a rediculous amount! I always feel like I get alot of bang for my buck!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 11, 2009)

I bought their studio brushes when they had a 75 percent off sale and loved them they pick up so much more color than my mac brushes and their sooo soft!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 11, 2009)

Dayum woman!!! NOw that's a haul!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovie333 (Oct 24, 2009)

wow great haul!
Enjoy~


----------



## ashley_9352 (Oct 27, 2009)

great haul!


----------



## christinag05 (Oct 29, 2009)

great haul!


----------



## taina007 (Nov 25, 2009)

great haul... i hope they have another sale like this, even though they're already so cheap


----------

